# Mr. Devildawg



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Did the other team show-up Saturday?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

TJH said:


> Did the other team show-up Saturday?


Ya know its a shame....Troy state (Alabama) has a great program, they are a class down from Georgia but they have been dominating the last few years, of course the schedule is made well n advance of the seasons so this game has been scheduled for some years. We typically play one of the non conference games to div 1 opponents at least once a year.....Ga southern, middle tenn, south Alabama, etc. most times those teams can play with an SEC team for a half, then depth begins to rear it's head.....but this year, Troy state has started now 0-3 probably their worst start EVER....I know the coaches had to be sayin "great, were 0-2 and now we have to go between the hedges at UGA". But the good thing for UGA, we got to look at a lot of players, all three QB's played (and all 3 threw TDs I believe) and only a couple of injuries.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember a few years ago when Troy ran the spread offense, coached by a spread offense guru. They put up @ 500 yards of offense against Nebraska. Troy lost the game, defense could not hang with Nebraska's tractor size linemen. Still made for a good gams. It was the most offense put up against Nebraska that year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, and about three years ago they put up over 600 yards of offense against Derek Dooley and my Vols....and Troy gave up about the same. That was with the Dooley/Sal Suneri 3-4 bend but don't break defense. Thank the Lord we are now heading the other direction. It will take two more recruiting classes before we are competitive in the SEC. I am not looking forward to going between the hedges and facing Gurley and company this Saturday. Just hope we can make a good showing. The dawgs are favored by 19....

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Know you were happy Dawg. Lots of blowouts Saturday, But none better than East Carolina scoring 70 with over 700 yards total offense against UNC. .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yes, and about three years ago they put up over 600 yards of offense against Derek Dooley and my Vols....and Troy gave up about the same. That was with the Dooley/Sal Suneri 3-4 bend but don't break defense. Thank the Lord we are now heading the other direction. It will take two more recruiting classes before we are competitive in the SEC. I am not looking forward to going between the hedges and facing Gurley and company this Saturday. Just hope we can make a good showing. The dawgs are favored by 19....
> 
> Regards, Mike


I remember the intense rivalry between Alabama and Tennessee. That was always a knock-down-drag out.

The third Saturday in October. Tape on the jock strap and get ready for some football. Slobber Knocking football at it's finest.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I just found out that my son is not going to take my tickets for the Ga-TN game and he is a die-hard TN fan.....so a trip to Athens may be in order this weekend......


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I am not looking forward to going between the hedges and facing Gurley and company this Saturday.
> 
> Regards, Mike


There are several good running backs around the country this year. Gurley stands alone in a class by himself.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ima try and find a link to a special about Chubb....he's special, gurley is a beast....would not want the job of tackling him....try to find link


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Mixed feelings on Tenn.-Ga. Liked Peyton at TN. Kind of liked Ga. because of reading the late great Lewis Grizzard. Maybe Vol and Dawg should attend the game together. Make good haytalk fodder. LOL


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Couldn't get the link.....here are some pics of Ga freshman running back Nick Chubb.....they are comparing him to Walker.....good company to be sure, he's big, Olympic sprinter speed (like Walker), and a really good kid from what I hear, not a thug like Crowell and so many more.....

This guy will be special for UGA....

Btw, he's the one in the air at the starting blocks....and for those who don't know, Hershel Walker is on the left in the pic, Chubb on the right...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well Vol's team is getting better under Butch Jones......make no mistake, we will be back.....and maybe sooner than many think. Jones has had only 1 1/2 classes recruited by him....give him two more years and we will be in our rightful position. Only Alabama has won more games and more SEC titles than Tennessee.....and no one else has more victories against Alabama than Tennessee. Tennessee has beaten Alabama more consecutive times than anyone. We have flat out sucked for 8 years.....but the worm has turned. Go Big Orange.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Well Vol's team is getting better under Butch Jones......make no mistake, we will be back.....and maybe sooner than many think. Jones has had only 1 1/2 classes recruited by him....give him two more years and we will be in our rightful position. Only Alabama has won more games and more SEC titles than Tennessee.....and no one else has more victories against Alabama than Tennessee. Tennessee has beaten Alabama more consecutive times than anyone. We have flat out sucked for 8 years.....but the worm has turned. Go Big Orange.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Heard a tale that they was talkin bout lane kiffen comin back.....sorry just couldn't help myself


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Heard a tale that they was talkin bout lane kiffen comin back.....sorry just couldn't help myself


He is back.....heza a yellowhammer rammer jammer!

Regards, Mike


----------

